# So I bought a new handgun. My first one and..



## Zapper (Jul 15, 2016)

Could you give me some advice on break-in of a new gun.

I know I need to clean the package/storage oil off and apply fresh oil. I read somewhere in here that 124 grain is best to break in a 9mm. 

I bought the HK VP9. 

Is this advice correct? Any other advice or I will even take opinions. 

Please give me stuff to sort through and consider. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The cleaning/lubricating procedure is in the manual that should have come with your new gun. Use factory ammo, 115 and 124 and 147 grain bullets during the prove-out period, at least a couple hundred rounds total. After that, opinions vary even more than the ones I've just given you.

Enjoy.


----------



## Zapper (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks. I have many years experience in cleaning a firearms. 18 Years in the Army. So that isn't an issue. I saw some videos and pictures posted all throughout here on how to do a detailed breakdown and clean. 

Thanks for the advice. I assume I read the 124gr because it is the mid range? 

I do not think I will use reloaded ammo ever. The book says not to. That could void the warranty.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Zapper said:


> Thanks. I have many years experience in cleaning a firearms. 18 Years in the Army. So that isn't an issue. I saw some videos and pictures posted all throughout here on how to do a detailed breakdown and clean.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I assume I read the 124gr because it is the mid range?
> 
> I do not think I will use reloaded ammo ever. The book says not to. That could void the warranty.


Opinions on break-in time vary from person to person. Years ago, my gunsmith at the Gunnery in Minneapolis wouldn't start a trigger job on a handgun until I'd run 200 rounds of live ammo through the handgun and then 1000 dry fires (snap caps for rimfire). That was just a pre-tuneup. I then was supposed to have an additional 500 to 1000 live fires and a few thousand dry fires prior to the full trigger job. Some people never even shoot a gun that much in a year or even a lifetime, but I was running a thousand or more per week practice in contemplation of shooting events.

For most calibers, I prefer to use the same weight for most purposes. Then, I generally don't have to re-sight it per ammo used. In 9mm, I prefer 115 grain bullets, so both my range and defense loads are 115 grains. It probably doesn't make that much difference unless you are doing critical competition. An overly hot load has been known to cause even the hardiest folks to develop a flinch reflex and that is tough overcome once you have it. It's usually the noise over any perceived recoil or muzzle flip. That's another good reason for practicing with the same weight ammo as you'll carry and for using good ear protection. In this caliber, I just happen to like Speer 9mm Gold Dots in 115 grain for both range and carry because I can buy them about as cheaply as new FMJ range ammo.

I've never found any reason not to shoot reloads, especially since I have reloaded my own for so many years in order to gain accuracy and/or save money. The only thing reused is the brass and it takes well more than one firing to wear brass out. In fact, competition shooters will often consider new brass not properly broken in and will sometimes fire form it in-gun before reloading for serious use. This is especially true for rifles, but some handgunners feel the same way. As far as warranty is concerned, I'm not sure anyone could tell if you shot handloads or factory ammo providing you stayed with recommended loads published by the bullet manufacturer. Besides, most factory new loads exceed most reloads unless you venture out of those published powder ranges.

All of the above is my personal opinion and your mileage may vary. Take care and have fun. 

Craig


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Zapper said:


> Thanks. I have many years experience in cleaning a firearms. 18 Years in the Army. So that isn't an issue. I saw some videos and pictures posted all throughout here on how to do a detailed breakdown and clean.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I assume I read the 124gr because it is the mid range?
> 
> I do not think I will use reloaded ammo ever. The book says not to. That could void the warranty.


You should not use reloaded ammo - unless YOU reloaded it. Gun manufacturers have no control over the care (or lack of care) the reloads are assembled with, so they have to avoid liability for someone else's recklessness by saying "Never shoot handloads or reloads." If you really enjoy shooting & are willing to invest the time & equipment costs, handloading is a great way to shoot more. Otherwise, it's best to stick with factory ammo.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Personally, I clean and oil, then shoot everything I have through it to find out what it shoots best. If it doesn't jam in 200 rounds, I consider it broken in, although the trigger will continue to get smoother with use. After that, I run it pretty dry, except for a tiny drop of Mobil One synthetic on the rails. Any sort of hiccup will encourage me to shoot it more before completely depending on it, but with the ammo it likes best.

As for handloads, I have several guns that have never fired anything else, but I rarely shoot other people's hand loads.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi and welcome from AZ.

You've gotten plenty of advice so I'll shut up.

Again Welcome. Psst I've even used (dare I say it) gun show reloads. Usually stick to a local with name on the box.


----------



## Zapper (Jul 15, 2016)

Craigh said:


> Opinions on break-in time vary from person to person. Years ago, my gunsmith at the Gunnery in Minneapolis wouldn't start a trigger job on a handgun until I'd run 200 rounds of live ammo through the handgun and then 1000 dry fires (snap caps for rimfire). That was just a pre-tuneup. I then was supposed to have an additional 500 to 1000 live fires and a few thousand dry fires prior to the full trigger job. Some people never even shoot a gun that much in a year or even a lifetime, but I was running a thousand or more per week practice in contemplation of shooting events.
> 
> For most calibers, I prefer to use the same weight for most purposes. Then, I generally don't have to re-sight it per ammo used. In 9mm, I prefer 115 grain bullets, so both my range and defense loads are 115 grains. It probably doesn't make that much difference unless you are doing critical competition. An overly hot load has been known to cause even the hardiest folks to develop a flinch reflex and that is tough overcome once you have it. It's usually the noise over any perceived recoil or muzzle flip. That's another good reason for practicing with the same weight ammo as you'll carry and for using good ear protection. In this caliber, I just happen to like Speer 9mm Gold Dots in 115 grain for both range and carry because I can buy them about as cheaply as new FMJ range ammo.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have already mentioned in this forum to use the same ammo for both practice and protection. When one needs to count on their firearm for protection muscle memory of how your weapon reacts shouldn't change. It should be natural. You are right about the site picture change as well as recoil and expected or perceived distance of travel and rate of drop. Also, even with different manufacturers, each round will act differently let alone using different manufacturers. I could say that if you know your weapon well, then you probably could use different ammo for the range than for protection. Muscle memory and reflex will save your life before your brain and calculated skill ever will.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Zapper (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the advice. 

I know from my years of shooting the M16 and from tutoring privates on shooting that you can easily use too much oil. Nothing like getting hot oil splashed at you as your spent rounds eject. Or picking up excessive dust and dirt or whatever else that too much oil does.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I use lots of oil, the excess oil seems to drip off after a couple dry fires, slide racking , and a wipe down if needed.

good luck with that vp9, good choice,


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Zapper said:


> Thanks. I have many years experience in cleaning a firearms. 18 Years in the Army. So that isn't an issue. I saw some videos and pictures posted all throughout here on how to do a detailed breakdown and clean.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I assume I read the 124gr because it is the mid range?
> 
> I do not think I will use reloaded ammo ever. The book says not to. That could void the warranty.


Quality reloads from a reputable company are fine to use. I have fired thousands of them through Glocks and M&P's just in the last four years. What the manual is probably addressing is home reloading. There are no controls on that so mistakes can be made. They have to put things in their manuals to keep their attorneys happy.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Zapper said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice.
> 
> I know from my years of shooting the M16 and from tutoring privates on shooting that you can easily use too much oil. Nothing like getting hot oil splashed at you as your spent rounds eject. Or picking up excessive dust and dirt or whatever else that too much oil does.


If your new gun is to be used as a carry sidearm, I strongly recommend against using oil. Since the VP9 is a polymer framed gun, this will cause no problems. What I recommend using for a carry gun is a high quality dry lube, such as Hornady's One Shot. This will significantly reduce buildup of dust, dirt, and other debris while keeping your gun's internal parts protected.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> If your new gun is to be used as a carry sidearm, I strongly recommend against using oil. Since the VP9 is a polymer framed gun, this will cause no problems. What I recommend using for a carry gun is a high quality dry lube, such as Hornady's One Shot. This will significantly reduce buildup of dust, dirt, and other debris while keeping your gun's internal parts protected.


SB,
being an ole car guy, remember changing out the oil after 1000 miles or so, and seeing the metal in the old oil.

Even though the gun is polymer, it still has it's share of metal against metal. My theory is the factory deburring process is not what it should be. I would stay wet just for the washing out of burrs and the lesser amount of friction the wet will create. 
BUT,
*You're definitely well schooled and the advice you gave is undoubtedly a correct way to go*.

:smt1099


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> SB,
> being an ole car guy, remember changing out the oil after 1000 miles or so, and seeing the metal in the old oil.


Boy do I. My current car, a 2016 Audi S4 received a rather hard and aggressive breakin at the advice of a bunch of enthusiasts on a website. This is due to the type of metal and process used in the cylinder walls. As for tiny metal filings, you really see this when doing your first drain and fill of the fluid in a manual transmission. Looks like you're panning for gold what with all of the tiny flakes from the synchronizers as they marry to one another.



pic said:


> Even though the gun is polymer, it still has it's share of metal against metal. My theory is the factory deburring process is not what it should be. I would stay wet just for the washing out of burrs and the lesser amount of friction the wet will create.


The best example of a polymer pistol that can run on virtually no lubricant at all is the Glock. I use the dry lube I mentioned on it and on my M&P's. The Glock internals are so simple and few that periodic inspect will reveal the nearly complete absence of any wear marks. Pretty amazing.



pic said:


> BUT,
> *You're definitely well schooled and the advice you gave is undoubtedly a correct way to go*.
> 
> :smt1099


Thank you. I appreciate your nice comment.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Every gun I've owned has had a cleaning before ever shooting it, after a thorough cleaning... I like to start out with FMJ I have several brands I normally use, some guns are ammo sensitive during break in but most after a few hundred rounds work well with most every brand of FMJ. I don't like using self defense ammo until the pistol has had 200 rds of FMJ down the pipe without a problem. In most cases you'll find a self defense round that is accurate with your gun and offers trouble free operation. I wont carry a gun for self defense unless I can find a gun with flawless performance of both FMJ & JHP ammo... Good luck with your new gun!!


----------



## Zapper (Jul 15, 2016)

Cannon said:


> Every gun I've owned has had a cleaning before ever shooting it, after a thorough cleaning... I like to start out with FMJ I have several brands I normally use, some guns are ammo sensitive during break in but most after a few hundred rounds work well with most every brand of FMJ. I don't like using self defense ammo until the pistol has had 200 rds of FMJ down the pipe without a problem. In most cases you'll find a self defense round that is accurate with your gun and offers trouble free operation. I wont carry a gun for self defense unless I can find a gun with flawless performance of both FMJ & JHP ammo... Good luck with your new gun!!


Thank you for your advice. I need to ask what is JHP. I know full metal jacket (FMJ).

I agree with the cleaning before use. I am sure that guns, just like many other things are packaged for storage using a package and long term storage material. I have leather boots that have been in my shed for years. After I take them out and strip the manufacturers preservative off of them, they need regular conditioning for a good usable life. I also own a car that drove just fine new from the dealer, during the test drive, but he had to flash the computer to be not in demo mode. I ALSO work on Army copters for a living. I know all about putting all sorts of electical and mechanical items from "storage" to "end user" status. I totally agree. I have this pistol that needs a good cleaning before it sees a round. I got what I need to clean it; Now it is a matter of finding the time. 

Thank you much.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I tend to buy and use 115 grain in 9mm ( I have a Glock) Not sure of what HK recommands. My only personal preference on SD ammo is to not use +P, even though my firearms are rated for it (Except my ,38 revolver). I also like to know what my firearm will do with Steel Cased ammo. So far my Glock has done well with Tul Ammo (Steel cased) I would stay far far far away from ALUMINUM CASED ammo. initially read your manual and stick to the ammo guidelines in it. If it's going to be a carry firearm. Run 300 plus rounds through it of Target ammo and (I know JHP can be expensive but I'd run at least three magazines of carry defensive ammo(ten rounds each magazine that you'll be carrying) as a function test .


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Zapper JHP stands for jacketed hollow point its just an abbreviation that's used used for defensive ammo.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

what a great choice for a 1st gun. it feels great in the hands, very accurate and easy to clean and lube

yes clean it lightly, lube the slide grooves and the frame side as well. I use 5-6 drops of oil--2 on the slide 2 on the frame portions subject to slide friction 1drop on the barrel(lugs and the front of the chamber section as well as a bit near the muzzle --then go

enjoy the ride!!!

when in doubt--ask for info here and see youtube for instructional videos


congrats 

rob


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

pic said:


> I use lots of oil, the excess oil seems to drip off after a couple dry fires, slide racking , and a wipe down if needed.
> 
> good luck with that vp9, good choice,


Note: IF you can see you're finger print in the oil on your gun, THEN you have TOO much oil! Please read the manual for proper oiling of your gun, and Good Shooting!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't like the phrase "breaking-in" a firearm. I don't believe it either.

If one_ must_ use a phrase, "wearing-in" would be much more appropriate.

When it comes to reloads, I don't trust them. Since I don't reload myself, I never use them. And......*NEVER, NEVER, NEVER* use reloads for self-defense. I think the reason why is pretty much self-explanatory.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Blackhawkman said:


> Note: IF you can see you're finger print in the oil on your gun, THEN you have TOO much oil! Please read the manual for proper oiling of your gun, and Good Shooting!


Plenty of fingerprints before the "wipe down" ,,,,only in the beginning, lol.

Reading the manual is very important . But your method of carry and the environmental elements your handgun is exposed to may alter or modify your cleaning methods further then the manufacturers manual recommends.

:smt1099


----------

